

http + web.arc: an alternative combo for web development - soundsop
http://www.arclanguage.org/item?id=11337

======
chacha102
Is there a reason this site looks oddly similar to Hacker News?

~~~
micrypt
Yes, "This site is about Arc, a new dialect of Lisp..." Paul Graham & Robert
Morris

